# Free Book Finds: June 2010



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the May 2010 free book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23884.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click!


----------



## CandyTX

Found these on the Amazon board:

The Irish Warrior
Author: Kris Kennedy
Publisher: Zebra Books
Subject: Romance - Historical










Nine Ways God Always Speaks: * Offer Only Available In Certain States
Authors: Mark Herringshaw and Jennifer Schuchmann
Publisher: Tyndale House
Subject: Christian - Spiritual










I can't get the link maker to load again, so the other two are:

Undercover Lover: Take Me, Lover, Book 2
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00309SCVW
Author: Charlene Teglia
Publisher: Samhain
Subject: Adult Romance - Contemporary

His Majesty's Dragon (this one has been free before, not sure if it's free again or just reposted - either way...)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GCFBQA
Author: Naomi Novik
Publisher: Del Ray
Subject: Fantasy - Science Fiction


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Jason, BTackitt and pooka for the info about the James Patterson book, however, as the link isn't working, I'm going to delete the posts about it so as to not confuse people (like me  )  If the free preview shows up again, please post it again!

Betsy


----------



## narcisse




----------



## 911jason

Not sure if this was posted before, but it's still free if so...



Peter Leroy recalls his maternal grandfather's attempt to build a shortwave radio, a project that begins with an article in Impractical Craftsman magazine promising "hour after interminable hour of baffling precision work." After many, many hours spent watching his grandfather labor at his basement workbench, Peter at last gets to put the earphones on, flip the switch, and twiddle the dials. Through the crackling and sussurous static he detects the sounds of love and lust, joy and sorrow, hope and loss.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^^ I got that when it was free before. . . .formatting is atrocious. . . . .footers (or maybe they're headers) in the middle of the pages.  Wordsthatallruntogetherlikethis.  And the chapters are numbered 1,4, 6, 7, 12, 14.  Fortunately it's pretty short. . .no way I would have continued if it was full length.  Story's not bad, if you like that sort of thing.  But there was a prologue at the beginning that was just confusing. . . . .


----------



## CandyTX

These all appear to be short stories by Tor/McMillian - SciFi genre (assumption because they are all Tor, which does SciFi - none have descriptions). They are also all pre-orders. I hope all that info is correct 

Eros, Philia, Agape










A Memory of Wind










Overtime










First Flight


----------



## KayakerNC

candytx said:


> These all appear to be short stories by Tor/McMillian - SciFi genre (assumption because they are all Tor, which does SciFi - none have descriptions). They are also all pre-orders. I hope all that info is correct


Also down-loadable at Tor dot com in mobi, epub, etc.
http://www.tor.com/index.php?view=story&id=58511
http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=story&id=13221
http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=story&id=52123
Other stories too. 
http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=stories


----------



## Geoffrey

I suggested this book to one our of sick members just now and in the process was reminded that it's free at Smashwords:



It's fantasy and very amusing ...


----------



## arshield

The monthly free audiobook from christianaudio.com is Francis Chan's Forgotten God: Reversing Our Tragic Neglect of the Holy Spirit.

I read this one, it isn't long (about 4 hours) but I think it is better than his better known "Crazy God".

Use the coupon code JUN2010 https://christianaudio.com/free


----------



## Author Eyes

Girlebooks has the classics, all available for FREE!!

http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/


----------



## Geoffrey

*Warning:* This includes child sexual abuse


----------



## Labrynth




----------



## Geoffrey

Geoffrey said:


> *Warning:* This includes child sexual abuse


This one is now $4.47 ....


----------



## AppleBlossom

kinbr said:


> Bulls Island by Dorothea Benton Frank


Alert: No longer free.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here are the TOP 100 Free Kindle book list:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/ref=pd_dp_ts_kinc_1

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lib2b

Dreams of the Compass Rose by Vera Nazarian is free until Sept. 15 through Smashwords. DRM-free and available in .mobi format for the Kindle.


----------



## marianneg

With thanks to "Carri" on the Amazon board for posting the link:
http://www.cato.org/cult-of-the-presidency/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pruning... 









Note to all: The Zig Ziglar book does not currently appear to be free any longer. If someone finds it is free again, feel free to post it to the thread again. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## CandyTX

The Dangerous Dimension (SciFi)
Author: by L. Ron Hubbard










The Last Drop (SciFi)
Author: L. Sprague de Camp and L. Ron Hubbard 










Cry Sanctuary: Book 1 of Red Rock Pass series (Paranormal Romance)
Author: Moira Rogers


----------



## lovesangelrn

Winter's Passage by Julie Kagawa (Novella-- YA, Paranormal Romance)


----------



## modkindle




----------



## lovesangelrn

All Non-fiction:

Clearing the Mind for Creativity by John Kao 
Stumbling on Wins in Basketball by David J. Berri & Martin B. Schmidt 
Changing A Troubled Ship's Course by D. Michael Abrashoff


----------



## koland

lovesangelrn said:


> All Non-fiction:
> 
> Clearing the Mind for Creativity by John Kao
> Stumbling on Wins in Basketball by David J. Berri & Martin B. Schmidt
> Changing A Troubled Ship's Course by D. Michael Abrashoff


Also, all just samples of a book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Discussion of the Stumblings on Wins in Basketball freebie has been moved here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27640.msg511740.html#msg511740

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## arshield

It has been a while since anyone has mentioned http://baencd.thefifthimperium.com/

Baen, a science fiction publisher, has a library of free books at http://www.baen.com/library/ but most of them are the first one or two books in a series.

In addition to the free book library, Baen also gives away CDs of books in many of their hardbacks. They allow those CDs to be shared and the Fifth Imperium site has all of the CDs online so you can browse through them and download the books. There are about 100 free books, and about 8 to 10 audiobooks on the CDs. The nice thing is that there are entire series that are free. It takes some browsing to find them all. The later CDs are more likely to have an entire series than the early ones are.

Here are some examples:

Honor Harrington - Military Science Fiction - big epic space battles - 13 books free so far.

Legacy of Aldenata - Another military science fiction but based in the near future when the Earth is invaded. First four books are very good, rest of the series is very mixed.

Empire of Man - This is more of a fantasy than science fiction series. Traditional coming of age story with a spoiled prince that becomes a real leader over the course of four books.

Council Wars - This is a fantasy/science fiction mix of a future Earth that had achieve a utopia status and then was taken down by an evil plot. Virtually all technology was lost and there is a fight to regain control over the Earth.

Paladin of Shadows - This is modern military/terrorism series. The writing is good, but it gets sexually explicit and I stopped reading after a couple books.


----------



## MikeD

Good post, arshield.

For those that find fifth imperium a bit difficult to navigate, you may like this site better:

Jim Baen's Publishoverse Tribute Page

Same info and books, just presented a little differently. And, as arshield mentions, these are all completely legal and encouraged by Baen.


----------



## lovesangelrn

In Between: A Katie Parker Production (Act 1) by Jenny B. Jones (YA, Christian Fiction)


----------



## CandyTX

As a 30-something-year-old, can I just say -- Finally! More Free Porn! 

Door Prize by Lynn LaFleur










Hunting Evander by Kim Knox










Better Late Than Never by Savannah Stuart


----------



## mfdwife

The Zig Ziglar book appears to be free againg right now.


----------



## BTackitt

I was just browsing @amazon, and using the search "-domain, -excerpt, -breakthrough" in the Kindle books section, I found 111 Free books... theres about 40+ Of those Naughty Nooners or Scintillating things. No way am I listing all of them here.


----------



## Jen

kinbr said:


> Me either! It looks like all of those stories are from two publishers.
> For anyone interested, here are a couple of searches that should list them:
> 
> Ellora's Cave
> 
> Cerridwen Press


I saw a bunch of the Cerridwen Press books were called 'scintillating samples', so I'm not sure if all of them are entire books.


----------



## BTackitt

I read 2 of them last night. the ones I read, one from each publisher, were complete stories, just SHORT. took about 5-7 minutes each. The Scintillating sample "Christmas Scandal - NOT" was a cute short story. The Elora's cave was definately what my DH calls Pornmance.


----------



## infiniteTBR

At Tor.com, there is 3 pages of free for download stories. Some of them are pdf graphic books, but most of them are available in mobi format. http://www.tor.com/stories?start=a


----------



## CandyTX

It's entirely possible this is an old freebie but I show I didn't buy it, so maybe not... it says public domain which seems wrong too though...

_NOTE from Betsy: It is public domain and was previously offered; I have it. But this link shows I didn't receive it either; it must be a different ASIN...._

Anthem by Ayn Rand
Socialism/Government (?)


----------



## BTackitt

Ellorascave.com 
Has 8 more of those Naughty Nooners short stories for free that Amazon is not carrying.


----------



## CandyTX

Tuscan Holiday by Holly Chamberlin (Contemporary Fiction)










No Mercy by John Gilstrap (Suspense/Thriller)










Eternal Hunter by Cynthia Eden (Paranormal Romance)










Lakota Flower by Janelle Taylor (Historical romance)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, please don't have conversations in this thread or the Bargain Book thread. We try to keep these free of chit-chat, as there are members who have "Notify" on for these threads so they'll know when there's a Freebie. If there's some definite info that would be useful, a post about that is useful...a conversation should be started in a new thread.

And everyone, remember to check the price of any of these before you click "buy" as Freebies come and go... 

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Betsy, you've grown so much!!


----------



## mytinyangel

DarkFever by Karen Marie Moning (Romance, fiction, horror)



_NOTE from Betsy: Thanks for the Freebie, mytinyangel, I just "bought" it! Congratulations on your first post. Please head on over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself so we can welcome you properly! _


----------



## Ann in Arlington

July Free book thread has now been posted. . .you all may want to repost these freebies there. . . .


----------

